# new from today....



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

got a new camera so....click teh linky and check em out..also sign up my guestbook if you are on cardomain...

clicky


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what are those tail lights? i accualy kinda like um :thumbup: its different any who nice car


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice sentra, those tails are pretty sweet


----------

